# I LOVE being a feedee!



## Ample Pie (Dec 9, 2006)

What I'm learning is that there's nothing quite so sexy and comforting as being bigger, fatter, more. I'm especially fond of just how much I can cover, engulf, encompass, and just plain full-body-hug my boyfriend. I love being bigger than he is. It isn't a power trip--I don't need to be stronger or more in charge. I like a good balance in that respect. 

As a nurturer, though, I love the feeling that I can wrap him in me. I ADORE the fact that he's helping me get bigger so that I can do that even more and that he very visibly enjoys watching [and helping ] me eat for just that purpose. It isn't just because of him, though, I enjoy it myself--and he could probably tell you just how much I enjoy gaining weight, signs that I'm gaining, etc etc. 

I love that it makes me feel more substantial, more feminine, more capable of being a soft place to land, a nurturer. Call it a kink, but that's always how I've been wired. I love being helpful, being productive, taking care of people. And the bigger I get, the more capable I feel of doing that. It makes me feel more alive, more sexy. 

Additionally, as someone here pointed out to me, there are some things that ONLY fat women can do--squishing, for one--and I'm very fond of being able to do those things. Part of it IS because I feel as I mentioned above and part of it is because I'm really turned on by the fact that my man is able to handle ALL OF ME. And he is. 

We make quite a team in this aspect, though there are still things we're learning, and frankly I think every bit of it is hot.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 9, 2006)

very beautifully written!!

 

i'm not so much of a feedee myself, but i understand what you are saying exactly as far as the nurturing and feminine aspect of being a big soft woman.


----------



## Skinny1 (Dec 9, 2006)

That post was awesome. There are so few fat women who adore burying us smaller guys. Trust that the feeling of being buried in your body makes your boyfriend wild. He is one very lucky Dude!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 9, 2006)

he'sa lucky dude


----------



## runningman (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm so jealous of your boyfriend! I think I hate him! I want to squished and engulfed too!!

Seriuosly, I think it's lovely that you feel this way and it sounds like you have something very special with your boyfriend. Good for you.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 10, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> What I'm learning is that there's nothing quite so sexy and comforting as being bigger, fatter, more. I'm especially fond of just how much I can cover, engulf, encompass, and just plain full-body-hug my boyfriend. I love being bigger than he is. It isn't a power trip--I don't need to be stronger or more in charge. I like a good balance in that respect.
> 
> As a nurturer, though, I love the feeling that I can wrap him in me. I ADORE the fact that he's helping me get bigger so that I can do that even more and that he very visibly enjoys watching [and helping ] me eat for just that purpose. It isn't just because of him, though, I enjoy it myself--and he could probably tell you just how much I enjoy gaining weight, signs that I'm gaining, etc etc.
> 
> ...



rebecca, you are sizzling.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 10, 2006)

amazing post rebecca!!! this is why i love the weight room. keep posting thoughts like this, and keep gaining.


----------



## wi-steve (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool to hear Rebecca. Now I need to go make a cheesecake for someone.

Steve


----------



## darrenfa (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Rebecca,

Again, what a beautifully written post. It was fun and exciting to read your experience in growing fatter and larger, thank you for sharing. I liked hearing how you enjoy your size and the sense of gratification it brings. I hope you continue to enjoy the experience and I look foward to reading about your thoughts about eating and squashing. I was glad to hear your feeling better too.

Take Care,

Darren


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 12, 2006)

Rebecca that was a great post...

The softness of a woman is her femininity, and sinking into and being enveloped by all her fat is a heavenly pleasure for us lucky men!

I always loved the idea of a fat woman sitting on me/squashing/enveloping me while she was eating- with her telling me she wants me to 'feel' her getting fatter, covering and enveloping me even more, forcing me to feel the intense pleasure of sinking into her.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you all very much . It has been a pleasant learning experience for me and I'm glad you all let me share it with you.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 12, 2006)

It warms my heart to see posts like this! I'm very excited for you over having such a great time with this. Thanks for sharing and stay on top of those extra helpings at the buffets!!


----------



## technaut (Dec 20, 2006)

I wanted to ask you something... You're talking on your blog about a goal you seem to be excited to reach : is it possible for us to know what (or how much  ) that goal is :happy: :bow: ?


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm happy for you and your very lucky FA! Its wonderful and rare to see someone enjoying their flesh with someone who truly appreciates it in an apparently happy and healthy way. I'm also glad that you have the support of this community; that kind of support is important so you don't live in isolation and think that your feelings and ideas are something that you shouldn't pursue, or kinky or bizarre which they are not! Never let people label you in a negative way!

I said it before to you in another thread, congratulations on your happiness and keep on enjoying life and discovering the things it has to offer! You are setting a good example that more than likely will help others discover their similar passions and enable them to realize them too.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 20, 2006)

technaut said:


> I wanted to ask you something... You're talking on your blog about a goal you seem to be excited to reach : is it possible for us to know what (or how much  ) that goal is :happy: :bow: ?



I'm aiming at 508 lbs at present. I hope it's a weight I can comfortably reach.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 20, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm happy for you and your very lucky FA! Its wonderful and rare to see someone enjoying their flesh with someone who truly appreciates it in an apparently happy and healthy way. I'm also glad that you have the support of this community; that kind of support is important so you don't live in isolation and think that your feelings and ideas are something that you shouldn't pursue, or kinky or bizarre which they are not! Never let people label you in a negative way!
> 
> I said it before to you in another thread, congratulations on your happiness and keep on enjoying life and discovering the things it has to offer! You are setting a good example that more than likely will help others discover their similar passions and enable them to realize them too.
> 
> fa_man_stan



Thank you very much for you kind and supportive words .


----------



## runningman (Dec 20, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I'm aiming at 508 lbs at present. I hope it's a weight I can comfortably reach.



508 seems a rather random number. Why not just 500? Or 510? 

Not that I'm complaining you understand! 508 does kinda trip off the tongue. It sounds like a lovely goal.  

Good luck and I hope you keep enjoying it. :eat1:


----------



## chubscout (Dec 20, 2006)

runningman said:


> 508 seems a rather random number. Why not just 500? Or 510?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining you understand! 508 does kinda trip off the tongue. It sounds like a lovely goal.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you keep enjoying it. :eat1:



Just a wild guess, but I wonder if she weighed 408 pounds when she decided she wanted to purposely gain, which I understand to be fairly recently. So a 100 pound gain would be the goal. Well, like I said, just a wild guess.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 20, 2006)

actually, I was 415 when I decided this goal 

and yes, I have my reasons for picking a seemingly random number--beyond the simple fun of randomness. 



chubscout said:


> Just a wild guess, but I wonder if she weighed 408 pounds when she decided she wanted to purposely gain, which I understand to be fairly recently. So a 100 pound gain would be the goal. Well, like I said, just a wild guess.


----------



## technaut (Dec 21, 2006)

Thx a lot Rebecca :bow:
So it's been what, 3 or 4 weeks since you started to actively work on enhancing your curves  ? I think you'll guess my next question... how far is your goal now  ?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 21, 2006)

yes we are all very curious!!


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Dec 22, 2006)

Rebecca, thanks so much for sharing such a thoughtful and well written post. I've passed it on to a couple of friends of mine who are encouraged by your message.


----------



## coyote wild (Dec 22, 2006)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> Rebecca, thanks so much for sharing such a thoughtful and well written post. I've passed it on to a couple of friends of mine who are encouraged by your message.



Is anyone else just a _little_ freaked out by this? No? Yes?


----------



## olly5764 (Dec 26, 2006)

Rebecca, you are gorgeouse, but tell me, just how much can you eat?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 26, 2006)

I've kinda got a stupid goal. I'm trying to get to 404. I want to have my picture taken standing on the scale with the glowing red letters showing '404' so I can caption it 'File Not Found.' Just a stupid trivia photo I want for my personal collection.  Right now I'm at 402.19. I'll give up if I can't get it right in a month or so.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 26, 2006)

olly5764 said:


> Rebecca, you are gorgeouse, but tell me, just how much can you eat?



Thank you :blush: 

and Lilly...good luck!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 26, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've kinda got a stupid goal. I'm trying to get to 404. I want to have my picture taken standing on the scale with the glowing red letters showing '404' so I can caption it 'File Not Found.' Just a stupid trivia photo I want for my personal collection.  Right now I'm at 402.19. I'll give up if I can't get it right in a month or so.



I hope, of course, that you'll share that photo with us. :happy:


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 26, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Right now I'm at 402.19.


 
Wow. That's got to be the most freaking accurate scale ever. 


Your mind makes me giggle. Looking forward to it, Lil.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 27, 2006)

The scale at my gym reads like that. It's a sophisticated platform on the floor against the wall with a wire leading to a monitor mounted on the wall at eye level that reads weights up to 440 pounds. It never gives a solid '100' or '280' - it always reads '100.26' or some other point percentage. I don't even care if it's exact, it can say '404.44' even. Maybe I'll put one shoe on and one shoe off or I'll spit out my tongue piercing to get the numbers right but somehow that feels like cheating to me. 

Special Olympics.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 27, 2006)

You're attending the gym hoping to weigh _more_? Please refer to earlier mind-giggle comment.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 27, 2006)

The gym is my belated 40th birthday gift to myself to help fight the ravages of aging, mental and physical deterioration and boerdom. When I weighed myself back in the summer on a scale of questionable accuracy I was 383 or some such number. I know it was in the 80's somewhere. Recently I joined the gym and was flabbergasted when the scale told me I weighed 402.19. A gain of round about 20 pounds was a real surprise, I didn't expect to see that. Since I'm already in the neighborhood anyway I may as well conduct a few sick experiments and see what happens. 404 is the magic number. It's all in twisted fun just to say, "I did this and this is what I learned about me."


----------



## altered states (Dec 27, 2006)

If it's just about the number, you could hold a 1.81 pound barbell while you take the picture...



LillyBBBW said:


> The gym is my belated 40th birthday gift to myself to help fight the ravages of aging, mental and physical deterioration and boerdom. When I weighed myself back in the summer on a scale of questionable accuracy I was 383 or some such number. I know it was in the 80's somewhere. Recently I joined the gym and was flabbergasted when the scale told me I weighed 402.19. A gain of round about 20 pounds was a real surprise, I didn't expect to see that. Since I'm already in the neighborhood anyway I may as conduct a few sick experiments and see what happens. 404 is the magic number. It's all in twisted fun just to say, "I did this and this is what I learned about me."


----------



## GPL (Dec 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> The gym is my belated 40th birthday gift to myself to help fight the ravages of aging, mental and physical deterioration and boerdom. When I weighed myself back in the summer on a scale of questionable accuracy I was 383 or some such number. I know it was in the 80's somewhere. Recently I joined the gym and was flabbergasted when the scale told me I weighed 402.19. A gain of round about 20 pounds was a real surprise, I didn't expect to see that. Since I'm already in the neighborhood anyway I may as well conduct a few sick experiments and see what happens. 404 is the magic number. It's all in twisted fun just to say, "I did this and this is what I learned about me."



Great update, Lilly!
You are cool Maybe you hold a stack of donuts in one hand next time you weigh yourself at the gym and see what the scale says 

GPL.


----------



## wi-steve (Dec 27, 2006)

Lilly:

Might have to just get within 20oz and have a big bottle of coke to sip on until you hit it just right.  

I'd love to see the skinny minnie trainer types in the locker room with their puzzled looks as this happens.

You rock.  

*wonders is there's common error messages numbered 450*

Steve


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 29, 2006)

In two months, I have put on 9 inches collectively...2 each on my hips and bust and 5(!) on my waist.

w00t


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> In two months, I have put on 9 inches collectively...2 each on my hips and bust and 5(!) on my waist.
> 
> w00t



Congrats! The rest of you is catching up!


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Congrats! The rest of you is catching up!



Thank you, thank you. It really surprised the heck out of me.

5 inches...wow.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 29, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> In two months, I have put on 9 inches collectively...2 each on my hips and bust and 5(!) on my waist.
> 
> w00t



thats great!! you should eat something to celebrate.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 29, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> thats great!! you should eat something to celebrate.



I just had two pieces of cake.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Thank you, thank you. It really surprised the heck out of me.
> 
> 5 inches...wow.



I'm trying to put this into perspective..  As far as measuring goes, you measure bust, waist, belly, hips. Right?


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 29, 2006)

I measure my bust--around the fullest part, my waist--where my elbows meet my sides, my hips--around the hips, which include my extra large belly hang.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay. Clearer picture.  Congrats!


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Okay. Clearer picture.  Congrats!




Glad I could clear that up ...and Thank you.


----------



## olly5764 (Jan 1, 2007)

so what are your measurements now? and how much have you gained since you first started deliberatly gaining?


----------



## ghhfdh (Jan 1, 2007)

....jpeg


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 1, 2007)

when I started, my measurements were 62-63-74. As of Friday morning, they were 64-68-76. What's funny is that until a week ago, I'd added more (inch-wise) to my bust. I got to spend the weekend with my boyfriend--buffet trips happened--so I have no idea what my measurements are at this very moment. 

But I will find out.  

Eventually, I'll get a scale that can handle me--I need to.


----------



## GPL (Jan 2, 2007)

You grow fast, Rebecca! I guess you are a big eater.
Please tell us how much food you put away at the buffet:eat1:  
Thank you.

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## olly5764 (Jan 5, 2007)

Keep us up dated won't ya?


----------



## technaut (May 16, 2007)

Any news :blush: ?


----------



## Waxwing (May 16, 2007)

Rebecca, I read all the threads on the Weight Board, and sometimes I can relate and sometimes I can't, but it's always interesting. Intellectually I've been able to grasp what the feeder/feedee relationships are about, but they seem to be hard to explain. 

But this is the first time I've read someone's post and thought, "Oh! So THAT'S what it's all about!" I really appreciate what you wrote. For anyone who isn't a feeder or feedee, it really does explain why you love it. And it sounds wonderful and you sound happy. 

YAY thanks for this thread. You rock.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

I have tried desperately to avoid this thread. Then technaut had to come along and dig it up  and Waxwing had to be all nice about it and appeal to my need to teach and nurture. Darn you both. 

It isn't because I'm ashamed of it--I'm not. It's just that, after Keith and I broke up (and it really was mutual and we really really are still good friends [he just hung out with me and my family last week]), gaining sort of went on the back burner. It isn't that I don't enjoy it, I do, but I'd be lying if I said it wasn't more fun with someone else. It's really wonderful to share it with someone--to have someone to experience it with. And since I'm single, well it's just me and there's only so much rah rah rah I can get from myself before it's like 'okay, what now?' or so it seems. 

Anyway...I've been avoiding this thread because I haven't kept up on my progress (or lack there of) and I haven't wanted to let anyone down or seem as though I'm abandoning something I really enjoy over a dude--because how pathetic is that? I'm not abandoning and anyway the dude in question is a really good guy (we just make better friends than a couple). So my feelings about this thread have been tied up in a bunch of (at least internal) drama that I haven't really wanted to put on the board for perusal and evaluation. 

I haven't been attempting to gain; I haven't been attempting to lose--I've just sort of been living. (That doesn't mean that I pass up an opportunity to go to a buffet ). That being said, here are my current measurements: 
63-64-76.5* 

*I guess I lied in the 'who is the biggest' thread. Whoops. It wasn't intentional.


----------



## Waxwing (May 16, 2007)

Oh, dear. I didn't realize that there had been a romantic shift since it began. I'm sorry. I hate it when people dredge up old crap. 

Well, I still do love what you wrote. Now you may go back to ignoring this thread. 

Let us never speak of it again.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

LOL

Actually, I hate when I put my head in the sand and had been meaning to pull it out soonish and face this thread head-on. You just helped me do it sooner 

no worries at all.



Waxwing said:


> Oh, dear. I didn't realize that there had been a romantic shift since it began. I'm sorry. I hate it when people dredge up old crap.
> 
> Well, I still do love what you wrote. Now you may go back to ignoring this thread.
> 
> Let us never speak of it again.


----------



## Chimpi (May 16, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Anyway...I've been avoiding this thread because I haven't kept up on my progress (or lack there of) and I haven't wanted to let anyone down



Now, I realize you're a thoughtful person, and not only do you present yourself in a very pleasant manner, but you seem to have others' feelings in mind, as well. In my opinion, you shouldn't feel that you would be letting anyone "down" for not continuing at a certain dynamic pace. You live your life, and that's all you should do. There are many of us that really enjoy what you love about yourself, and that's fantastic (for us and for you), but don't think that others' needs are more important than yours.

Oh, and ghetto-tize yer list. Ye be too gringo.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Now, I realize you're a thoughtful person, and not only do you present yourself in a very pleasant manner, but you seem to have others' feelings in mind, as well. In my opinion, you shouldn't feel that you would be letting anyone "down" for not continuing at a certain dynamic pace. You live your life, and that's all you should do. There are many of us that really enjoy what you love about yourself, and that's fantastic (for us and for you), but don't think that others' needs are more important than yours.
> 
> Oh, and ghetto-tize yer list. Ye be too gringo.



I *am* gringo.

I likes what I likes...bite my flabby bum!


----------



## Chimpi (May 16, 2007)

NSFW!!!!

No Soup For yeW!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> NSFW!!!!
> 
> No Soup For yeW!


When I see NSFW, I always think it's a personality type: ENFP, INFP, ENFJ, etc.


----------



## Chimpi (May 16, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> When I see NSFW, I always think it's a personality type: ENFP, INFP, ENFJ, etc.



Acronyms =  

Rebecca loving herself and weight gain =


----------



## alienlanes (May 17, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> NSFW!!!!
> 
> No Soup For yeW!





Rebecca said:


> When I see NSFW, I always think it's a personality type: ENFP, INFP, ENFJ, etc.



That's a great OP, Rebecca, and I'm glad somebody bumped it, even if it dredged up some tough emotional stuff for you. And this post reminds me that I want to start a "what's your Myers-Briggs type?" thread in the lounge one of these days. (Mine's INFP.)

When I read Chimpi's post, the first thing I thought was "but Rebecca and Soup would be so hot together" :blush:.


----------



## Waxwing (May 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> That's a great OP, Rebecca, and I'm glad somebody bumped it, even if it dredged up some tough emotional stuff for you. And this post reminds me that I want to start a "what's your Myers-Briggs type?" thread in the lounge one of these days. (Mine's INFP.)
> 
> When I read Chimpi's post, the first thing I thought was "but Rebecca and Soup would be so hot together" :blush:.



Oh do start that thread. Go. Do it. Why haven't you gone yet? 

(and confidentially, i was thinking the same thing about rebecca and soup)


----------



## supersoup (May 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> That's a great OP, Rebecca, and I'm glad somebody bumped it, even if it dredged up some tough emotional stuff for you. And this post reminds me that I want to start a "what's your Myers-Briggs type?" thread in the lounge one of these days. (Mine's INFP.)
> 
> When I read Chimpi's post, the first thing I thought was "but Rebecca and Soup would be so hot together" :blush:.





Waxwing said:


> Oh do start that thread. Go. Do it. Why haven't you gone yet?
> 
> (and confidentially, i was thinking the same thing about rebecca and soup)



bwaaahahahahhaaa!! cheeky...

yet another reason why i love this board and you kids like whoa.


----------



## Tad (May 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> And this post reminds me that I want to start a "what's your Myers-Briggs type?" thread in the lounge one of these days. (Mine's INFP.)



SlackerFA: I'm pretty sure that there was a myers-briggs type thread in the past. If you go dredging through the archives you could always bump it back up to being current.

Regards;

-Ed
PS. I'm an INTP.
PPS. Have you ever been to Keirsey.com? Does a bunch of stuff with Myers-Briggs type typing. By his classification as an NF you are an 'idealist' (which seems to fit what I've read from you), but I don't off hand remember what he calls your sub-type (InfP within the broader NF category).


----------



## DrFeeder (May 20, 2007)

Rebecca--

Great thread. I love your blog, too, how you start out by not thinking of yourself as a feedee and gradually turn into a really avid one!

It's too bad about your bf, but there's nothing wrong with taking a break from the feedee thing. I have a feeling you'll come back to it at some point.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

See, I can't become a feedee for health reasons, but I'm attracted to the idea for just this sort of thing. And this idea also somewhat attracts me to larger women as well....though not exclusively.



Rebecca said:


> What I'm learning is that there's nothing quite so sexy and comforting as being bigger, fatter, more.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 9, 2007)

Since May 16th, I've added 4 inches to my waist. :shocked: :eat2:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jun 9, 2007)

thats awesome!! try as i might, i cant seem to gain much at all. ah well...


----------



## CrystalFA (Jun 9, 2007)

Very inspiring post(s), Rebecca -- thank you so much for sharing!!!

Congratulations on all your success. Keep up the good work; I wish you much happiness.

Crystal


----------



## GPL (Jun 9, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Since May 16th, I've added 4 inches to my waist. :shocked: :eat2:



Good job, Rebecca! You do gain fast 
May your belly become softer and sexier all the time:eat1:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 12, 2007)

I finally managed to get measurements of my stomach from breastbone to pubis*. Since my stomach hangs a bit further on one side, I got three measurments:

Left: 40 inches
Middle: 35 inches
Right: 37 inches


----------



## GPL (Jun 13, 2007)

It is cool that you keep us updated and give a little preview of your personal life with your weblog. It is always great there are people like you.
Here is to many more pounds on your frame, hun!:eat1: 

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 18, 2007)

I found out today that I've gained 11 pounds--true it's taken just over 6 months, but I'm still pleased .


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 19, 2007)

In honor of the 11 lbs, I thought I'd post a photo of where they went:


----------



## gunther (Jun 19, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> In honor of the 11 lbs, I thought I'd post a photo of where they went:



Don't let those 11 pounds run away from home. If you must, chain them to a bed.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 19, 2007)

With a belly like that, she IS the bed. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

We need more pictures! The before and after pictures of that wonderful growing belly of yours would be priceless! :smitten:


----------



## gunther (Jun 19, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> With a belly like that, she IS the bed. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



Can't argue with that.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen :wubu: I assure you I'm doing my best to hold onto them.



gunther said:


> Don't let those 11 pounds run away from home. If you must, chain them to a bed.





pickleman357 said:


> With a belly like that, she IS the bed. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> We need more pictures! The before and after pictures of that wonderful growing belly of yours would be priceless! :smitten:





gunther said:


> Can't argue with that.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 20, 2007)

Astounding! Congradulations and best of luck you know what ey say the pound is a social creature, the more you have the better everything is.


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Jun 20, 2007)

Rebecca,

That's some FINE LOOKING 11lbs! Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 20, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> In honor of the 11 lbs, I thought I'd post a photo of where they went:



That's a lovely stomach, I'm so jealous of your smooth, beautiful skin


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 21, 2007)

edx said:


> SlackerFA: I'm pretty sure that there was a myers-briggs type thread in the past. If you go dredging through the archives you could always bump it back up to being current.
> 
> Regards;
> 
> ...



I took the test twice with a few years inbetween tests. Both times I was a strong ISTJ

As best I remember.

Russell


----------

